# Installation Of Water Pump Bypass For Winterizing



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Trying to install a Camco Winterizing bypass on the water pump on my 2013 Outback 230RS. I removed the panel in front of couch and have access to the pump, but not sure where to install the valve. Much easier on my 21 RS... Pics below show what I have easy access to, the type of pump and the part of pump that is nearly impossible to reach. Thanks for the input. I guess if I can't get to it, I will search using air to blow out the lines, but prefer using antifreeze.


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

I installed one on a 2013 250RS which should be about the same layout as what you have. The valve goes on the port on the pump that is point towards the outside wall of the trailer. To confirm this, trace the line back to the pump. That is NOT the one you want. The line you want comes out of the floor from the fresh water tank. I am going over to my trailer storage lot today to put the antifreeze in the 250RS and will try to get some pictures to post.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks, that would be helpful...


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Here you go.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the pictures. That confirms where the valve goes and tells me that I can't reach the pump without removing the couch. What a pain, but at least I know what needs to be done. Thanks again for the help!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

No, you don't have to remove the couch. See the link below. Several of us have done a mod where you take the top panel off of the box under the couch, cut it in half and reinstall it. If your trailer is like mine where the furnace is under the left half of the couch, you only screw down the right half and leave the left half floating and can pull it out whenever you need to access the winterization valve or water heater bypass valve. It still isn't easy to reach the winterization valve but it is a whole lot easier than removing the couch. Notice the brace installed between the two halves of the cover to keep it from sagging.

There is one other thing I have done to make this process easier. Since the winterization valve is so far inside the couch box, I added a second piece of tubing to extend farther. My valve has clear vinyl tubing. I bought a couple feet of white poly tube that is like what is used to hook up the water to a home refrigerator. The piece I bought had an outside diameter the same as the inside diameter of the clear tube. I inserted the poly tube a couple inches inside the clear tube and used a nylon tubing clamp to make sure it doesn't come back out. I then cut the end of the white tube at an angle. Now when I have to add antifreeze to the trailer, I have plenty of tube to reach my antifreeze bottles. I just poke the angled end of the white tube through the foil seal on the antifreeze bottle. I keep the antifreeze bottles until spring, then rinse and fill them with tap water and repeat the process to get the antifreeze out of the lines.

http://www.outbackers.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=35213


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, since i already removed the couch, the valve will be much easier to install... I see that the valve is installed on the other side of, what looks like a filter, rather than directly to the pump. I was concerned about where to install it since the pump is so close to exterior wall, there would be no space for it with the coupler. Any other advice for a novice, feel free. The pics are great, hopefully I can get it right!

Thanks.


----------



## Tourdfox (Oct 4, 2012)

samvalaw said:


> Wow, since i already removed the couch, the valve will be much easier to install... I see that the valve is installed on the other side of, what looks like a filter, rather than directly to the pump. I was concerned about where to install it since the pump is so close to exterior wall, there would be no space for it with the coupler. Any other advice for a novice, feel free. The pics are great, hopefully I can get it right!
> 
> Thanks.


What your seeing will be a filter. A clear plastic cap. While your in there remove and clean. Replace but only hand tight. I discovered a leak a couple yrs ago coming from the pump area. I removed the couch. Only ten minutes at worst. The leak was coming from the filter cap that had loosened off. Was happy it was a simple fix. The pump is so far back in that corner that i didn't even realize a filter was there. Good to know for future.

Funny that my 2012 280 RS had this bypass done from factory. In topic # 35213 the extra storage beside the tank is great. My furnace in the 280 is located there. If i need in there in the future i will make the cut for the modification.


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for all of the input, problem solved. Took couch out, cut the luan cover underneath, installed bypass valve on the hose coming out of the fresh water tank. Had a drawer built, screwed slides to floor and cut the fabric covered front panel to cover the pump area with one part and made a drawer front with the other part. Now I have a deep drawer, plastic tube to the bypass valve is accessible by tilting the couch up, I can remove the luan cover and access the entire pump area if needed. Its a good thing that I have friends with skills and this forum to give me the idea!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Nicely done. Thanks for the pictures. I just wish I had the space under the couch for the drawer but the furnace has to live somewhere.


----------

